# few of my rides



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

57 on the rag


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

wtf? y r my pics so small?


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

my integra


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

here we go
57 on the rag


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

nevermind fuck it


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

57 on the rag finally


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

thought id bring this back up since every1 is showin off tonight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

nice :thumbsup: never got to see them


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

AHEM...... now that we are *all* here and assembled........ 
 lol


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

i dont got no models... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

damn i wish i had a better digicam. id get sum interior shots and FUCK YALL UP lol j/k


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

il i have to show is my primered g/n

but its nothin special


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

show it SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW IIIIIIIIIIIIT!
ok every1 id love to stay and chat but i just got a booty call from the ex and since saturdays her birthday and i aint got enough $$$ to get her anything i gotta go lay sum pipe. see yall in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by endlesslove2_@Jul 25 2003, 12:04 AM
> *show it SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW IIIIIIIIIIIIT!
> ok every1 id love to stay and chat but i just got a booty call from the ex and since saturdays her birthday and i aint got enough $$$ to get her anything i gotta go lay sum pipe. see yall in the morning :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 where did u get that smilie?


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

www.ok-speed.com you gotta register but they got sum bad ass smilies. just post it like you post a pic. right click on pic>properties>highlight and right click the url>copy>come back here and post it like a pic


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by endlesslove2_@Jul 24 2003, 11:04 PM
> *i gotta go lay sum pipe. see yall in the morning :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

goin wit yo bad self


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

man you should show more pics they look great!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by endlesslove2_@Jun 16 2003, 02:19 PM
> *57 on the rag finally
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie thats fuckin tight. that looks clean on spokes. I'm building a replica of the SouthSide 7teasz Belair that was on the LRM cover a few issues back. Anthony Fuentes' car.


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

im loving tht 57


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

thanx every1. im gonna try to get better pics later. maybe sum interior and motor shots if i can get the right lighting.i REALLY wanna get interior pics of he 70 mc sumhow b/c i really like how the pink and purple flow together on it and it has custom seats and subs in the package tray..........


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## b00t3rY 18 (Jul 14, 2005)




----------

